# Sage ClaroSwiss water filter assembly spare



## ColombianCoffeeMan (Mar 3, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Please help! I'm feeling a bit of desperation 

I bought my Barista Express in Australia (Breville) a few years back but I have moved to UK and I have found out that water hardness levels in London make the old style water filters (charcoal) unsuitable. After doing some "research" I found out that new Sage Barista Express models come equipped with a new type of filter (ClaroSwiss) that is designed to be better suited for UK's water hardness. So I ordered a couple of the ClaroSwiss filters but to my surprise the filter needs a special housing (assembly) in order to fit nicely in the water tank (facepalm).

I have looked everywhere on the internet where to buy this part but I have had no luck so far, so...

1) Does any know where can I find this part?

2) Do you have this spare part? If, so I would be very keen to buy it.

The following video shows the water filter assembly.

Thanks in advance,


----------

